# 1054 - Unknown column 'p.products_id' in 'on clause'



## aft (27. Juni 2007)

Hi, und moin erstmal.....

Ich hab da n Problem...... Ich betreibe nen Onlineshop und seit heute habe ich den oben angezeigten Fehler....
Ich hab hier schon mal gewühlt und auch was dazu gefunden, allerdings nur mit _ähnlichem_, nicht _genauem_ Wortlaut.

Und ich kann den funktionierenden Shop wohl verwalten, aber ich kenne mich mit Codeänderungen usw. nicht wirklich aus.....

Ob sich da wohl einer von euch kurz mit beschäftigen könnte, was an folgendem Code falsch ist bzw. geändert werden müsste?

*1054 - Unknown column 'p.products_id' in 'on clause'

select p.products_fsk18, p.products_shippingtime, p.products_model, p.products_ean, pd.products_name, m.manufacturers_name, p.products_quantity, p.products_image, p.products_weight, pd.products_short_description, pd.products_description, p.products_id, p.manufacturers_id, p.products_price, p.products_vpe, p.products_vpe_status, p.products_vpe_value, p.products_discount_allowed, p.products_tax_class_id from products_description pd, products p left join manufacturers m on p.manufacturers_id = m.manufacturers_id, products_to_categories p2c left join specials s on p.products_id = s.products_id where p.products_status = '1' and p.products_id = p2c.products_id and pd.products_id = p2c.products_id and pd.language_id = '2' and p2c.categories_id = '8' ORDER BY pd.products_name ASC 

[XT SQL Error]*

Herzlichen Dank im Voraus!

aft


----------



## aft (28. Juni 2007)

Kann mir denn keiner helfen?


----------



## redlama (29. Juni 2007)

Hallo!

Also Deine Fehlermeldung besagt ganz eindeutig, dass das Feld "p.products_id" nicht bekannt ist.
Hast Du ein Tool wie phpMyAdmin, mit dem Du auf die Datenbank zugreifen kannst? Wenn ja, schau doch mal bitte, ob in der Tabelle "products" vorhanden ist.


----------



## aft (29. Juni 2007)

Hi, und danke für deine Benühungen.

Mittlerweile konnte ich den Fehler beheben. Es lag wohl daran das mein Anbieter auf MySql5 umgestellt hatte und mein Shop das so nicht akzeptieren wollte.... 

Musste 3 Dateien austauschen und dann ging es wieder 

Danke nochmals


----------



## sporty4000 (30. Juni 2007)

Hi,

könntest du mir sagen welche 3 Dateien das sind die du geändert hast und evtl. welche Änderungen du vorgenommen hast.

Tausend Dank


----------



## sandrast (30. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

ich wäre ebenfalls an Abhilfe interessiert. Ich habe das gleiche Problem. Welche Dateien müssen geändert werden und wie?

Ich wäre sehr sehr dankbar über Hilfe.


----------



## claudia03 (17. April 2008)

aft hat gesagt.:


> Hi, und danke für deine Benühungen.
> 
> Mittlerweile konnte ich den Fehler beheben. Es lag wohl daran das mein Anbieter auf MySql5 umgestellt hatte und mein Shop das so nicht akzeptieren wollte....
> 
> ...



Hallo, bei mir ist der Fehler ebenfalls aufgetreten. Habe gelesen, dass du den Fehler beheben konntest. Es wäre super nett von dir, wenn du mir sagst, wie du es gelöst hast. Grüsse


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (17. April 2008)

Hi,

ich fürchte, dass der Threadstarter hier wohl nicht mehr antworten wird. Aber zum Glück hatten wir dieses Problem gerade erst (den ganzen Tread lesen). 

LG


----------

